# Grafikfehler LWJGL



## 0plan (21. Aug 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich fange gerade mit OpenGL an und habe eine Demoklasse erstellt, die eigentlich nur ein Fenster öffnen soll.

Der Code hierzu ist:


```
public Demo1(){
		try {
			Display.setTitle("Demo1");
			Display.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(640, 480));
			Display.create();
		} catch (LWJGLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		while(!Display.isCloseRequested()){
			
			Display.update();
			Display.sync(60);
		}
		
		Display.destroy();
	}
	
	public static void main(String[]args){
		new Demo1();
	}
```

Wenn ich das Programm starte öffnet sich das Fenster ganz normal, nur sind lauter Pixelfehler drin, obwohl ich garnichts zeichne. Wenn ich versuche einen Screenshot zu machen, ist der Screenshot normal schwarz, nur nicht zur Laufzeit. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Spacerat (21. Aug 2012)

Das war sicher dein erster Versuch. Ich wette du wirst in Zukunft folgendes nie mehr vergessen (ging mir auch so):

```
private boolean render() {
		GL11.glClear(GL11.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL11.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);
		GL11.glLoadIdentity();
		return true;
	}
```
Zum Teschnischen: Einige Grafikkarten säubern den Puffer nicht, bevor sie ihn dem Fenstermanager zur Verfügung stellen. Der FM wertet den Puffer deswegen als Leer. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, dass der FM keine Screenshots von Hardwarepuffern der Graka unterstützt.


----------



## 0plan (21. Aug 2012)

Super danke dir, ich habe zwar nicht vergessen das glClear aufzurufen, ich habe es nur nicht getan, da es in dem Tutorial auch nicht der Fall war. Hatte mich gewundert, dachte aber, es kann also nicht daran liegen und habe es garnicht erst ausprobiert  Nun klappt es. Danke!


----------

